# My doe has discharge, pictures included



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am wondering what they might possibly mean if anything? I have attached some pictures to see if you all might know what this is, if it is anything to be concerned about.

Sundance may be bred-she appears to be in the tummy, but is not bagging up yet. Her udder does seem firmer and more "plump" than I have seen it (I got her in April) but still not enough change for me to BE SURE she is preparing to have kids in the future months.

This morning I did notice she had her tail down--but then as I watched her it went up and stayed up. She eats/acts fine. When I came home and checked the goats I noticed this. I took her temp-normal. No odor, the discharge is white. You can see in the pictures that there is some that stuck to her tail-which means she did have her tail down some today.

I don't feel that she is sick, this could be normal but I have never seen it before so I wanted to check.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

White can be normal late in pregnancy but ...can also indicate just going out of season.... if she has no foul odor then.... it is normal and nothing to worry about... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ok, good to know. :thumb: Thank you very much! LOL--she is still gonna keep me guessing hu? Re: either just coming out of heat or later in pregnancy! :ROFL: 

A girl can't catch a break!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

doesnt look bred - unless its real early because pooch says she is open

discharge like that looks like she is going out of heat.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh durn (re: not being bred) but I thought that may be the case. I figured if I could not see definate udder improvement than I could put her in w/our buck in late November. That would set her to kid in April. Would that be the best time?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whenever you want kids is always best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: 

Now that you see that white discharge... write down on the calender..that day you seen it.. count 18 to 21 days and try her with a buck when you want to breed her.... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I would think you'd want them born earlier, in Texas! April is just before it starts getting HOT, isn't it?


----------

